# BERLIN KLASSIK 2013 event coverage



## www.BERLINklassik.ca (May 12, 2011)

All event coverage found on the official BERLIN KLASSIK site and Ontario forum boards....

http://berlinklassik.ca/Car_Show/media/

BERLIN KLASSIK Official event coverage is now available from Skootermedia.com



http://berlinklassik.ca/Car_Show/media/
































http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6133098-Berlin-Klassik-2013-Coverage

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6132539-Berlin-Klassik-Pics-and-Vids-go-here.....

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6132377-Berlin-Klassik-2013-Picture-Archive-(Post-Yours)


----------

